
VW accused of ruining Mexican crops with weather-altering technology (2018) - Tomte
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/23/news/companies/vw-volkswagen-mexico-drought/index.html
======
rmason
Reached out on twitter to see if my friends in the car business know if any of
the Big 3 are using these anti-hail cannons. If true, talk about unintended
consequences.

Wouldn't it be cheaper to cover the new cars in plastic tarps?

